# Fachhochschulreife



## Jade

Ich weiss nicht mehr weiter und muss unbedingt die nachstehenden Wörter ins Spanische übersetzen. Kann mir jemand helfen?

Fachhochschulreife
Mittlere Reife
Staatlich geprüfte Wirtschaftsassistentin

Danke!

jade


----------



## gatoviejo

Servus Jade! 


			
				Jade said:
			
		

> Ich weiss nicht mehr weiter und muss unbedingt die nachstehenden Wörter ins Spanische übersetzen. Kann mir jemand helfen?
> 
> Fachhochschulreife
> Mittlere Reife
> Staatlich geprüfte Wirtschaftsassistentin
> 
> Danke!
> 
> jade


Ich würde es mit folgenden Termini übersetzen …
Mittlere Reife (en caso de "Matura") = el bachillerato
Fachhochschulreife = la madurez  de la escuela especializada superior/la universidad laboral/la universidad politécnica
Staatlich geprüfte Wirtschaftsassistentin   <= da muss ich mich selbst noch erkundigen.

Salu2 g@to


----------



## Jade

Gracias Gatoviejo - a ver como me lo apaño.

Jade



			
				gatoviejo said:
			
		

> Servus Jade!  Ich würde es mit folgenden Termini übersetzen …
> Mittlere Reife (en caso de "Matura") = el bachillerato
> Fachhochschulreife = la madurez  de la escuela especializada superior/la universidad laboral/la universidad politécnica
> Staatlich geprüfte Wirtschaftsassistentin   <= da muss ich mich selbst noch erkundigen.
> 
> Salu2 g@to


----------



## gatoviejo

Hallo Jade!





			
				Jade said:
			
		

> Gracias Gatoviejo - a ver como me lo apaño.
> 
> Jade


Ich habe mich noch wo anders schlau gemacht (bezüglich "*Staatlich geprüfte Wirtschaftsassistentin*") und habe folgendes eruirt eruiert;

Revisión de la Economía Estatal
Asistente comercial (título oficial)
Asistente oficial en Economía
Técnica en dirección/gestión de empresas
Técnica diplomada/titulada en dirección/gestión de empresas
Ich bin mit dem Ergebnis jedoch nicht ganz zufrieden und werde mich noch in diverse Unis "einlinken". Mal sehen was ich da noch finde.

salu2 g@to


----------



## Whodunit

gatoviejo said:
			
		

> Hallo Jade!Ich habe mich noch wo anders schlau gemacht (bezüglich "*Staatlich geprüfte Wirtschaftsassistentin*") und habe folgendes erueirt;
> 
> Revisión de la Economía Estatal
> Asistente comercial (título oficial)
> Asistente oficial en Economía
> Técnica en dirección/gestión de empresas
> Técnica diplomada/titulada en dirección/gestión de empresas
> Ich bin mit dem Ergebnis jedoch nicht ganz zufrieden und werde mich noch in diverse Unis "einlinken". Mal sehen was ich da noch finde.
> 
> salu2 g@to



Pass auf bevor du deine Messages ins Internet stellt, außerdem kennt kein Mensch dein falsch geschriebenes Wort!


----------



## gatoviejo

whodunit said:
			
		

> Pass auf bevor du deine Messages ins Internet stellt, außerdem kennt kein Mensch dein falsch geschriebenes Wort!


Gut Who-, ich werde aus deinem ausgebesserten "erueirt" das Wort "eruiert" machen. Du kannst ja in der Zwischenzeit dein "stellt" in "stellst" ausbessern.

Salu2 g@to


----------



## Jade

Danke Gato, 

ich finde die Ergebnisse gar nicht so schlecht ...... ich werde auch noch einmal durchs Internet gehen und gucken was so geboten wird.

Un saludito Gatito

Jade



			
				gatoviejo said:
			
		

> Gut Who-, ich werde aus deinem ausgebesserten "erueirt" das Wort "eruiert" machen. Du kannst ja in der Zwischenzeit dein "stellt" in "stellst" ausbessern.
> 
> Salu2 g@to


----------



## Whodunit

gatoviejo said:
			
		

> Gut Who-, ich werde aus deinem ausgebesserten "erueirt" das Wort "eruiert" machen. Du kannst ja in der Zwischenzeit dein "stellt" in "stellst" ausbessern.
> 
> Salu2 g@to



Oh, einmal falsch korrigiert und dann keine Grammatik beherrschen, was soll das hier bloß werden?


----------



## TheCleverness

el certificado de estudio en una escuela tecnica superior

Dieses hab ich zur Fachhochschulreife gefunden. Nun hast du ja viele Möglichkeiten und findest bestimmt das passenden zu deinen Wörtern die du übersetzen musst. Ich wünsch dir viel Glück bei dem Text.


----------



## Exilbayer

Fachhochschulereife sería en Peru el Certificado de Estudios de una/un Escuela/Instituto Técnica /Superior


----------



## Estopa

Hola:

Für Spanien würde folgende Entsprechung gelten:

Fachhochschulreife (als Abschluss einer Berufsschule, z.B. der höheren Handelsschule) = Título de Técnico Superior (Como título de formación profesional). 
Wenn die Fachhochschulreife nach der 12. Klasse des Gymnasiums erlangt wurde, entspricht das einem "Primero de Bachillerato" (laut Anerkennungstabelle des spanischen Bildungsministeriums)

Mittlere Reife (Abschluss der 10. Klasse einer Realschule = Fachoberschulreife) = Título de Graduado en Educación Secundaria

Ich hoffe, ich konnte dir helfen.


----------

